# Sunkist Orange shrimp they said it can't happen!



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

Honestly, you keep posting that you have bred shrimp that no one can breed but you never post pics/ frequently refer to shrimp by distributor names that no one else understands. 

I am not saying you dont breed all these types you say you do but without pics 75% of your threads are pretty much useless to anyone else.


----------



## blissskr (Oct 9, 2007)

fishsandwitch said:


> Honestly, you keep posting that you have bred shrimp that no one can breed but you never post pics/ frequently refer to shrimp by distributor names that no one else understands.
> 
> I am not saying you dont breed all these types you say you do but without pics 75% of your threads are pretty much useless to anyone else.


I agree I was going to ask for pic's but I'm pretty sure he'll say he doesn't have any or some other excuse why he can't take any.


----------



## billb (May 29, 2009)

You guys should lighten up. Not everyone has the time or skill to photograph shrimp. Jantifica's post has merit with out pictures. If you are interested in knowing details, such as water parameters - ask. Casting doubt on the truthfulness of someones post does not help create a community where hobbyists share info with one another.


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

but we like pictures because it makes us happy.


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

they do make me happy, can't debate that


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

It's possible that they have been in your tank since you bought them if that was in the past few months. These shrimp grow slowly, and really do have a brackish larval stage. A shrimp that is a much as 2 months old looks like a baby still. Perhaps that's what has happened.

-- Liam


----------



## Snikerz (Jul 8, 2009)

mordalphus said:


> It's possible that they have been in your tank since you bought them if that was in the past few months. These shrimp grow slowly, and really do have a brackish larval stage. A shrimp that is a much as 2 months old looks like a baby still. Perhaps that's what has happened.
> 
> -- Liam


+1. If breeding brackish shrimp was possible in freshwater then no one would be buying amanos


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Snikerz said:


> +1. If breeding brackish shrimp was possible in freshwater then no one would be buying amanos


Amanos require full salinity within days of hatching, not brackish. 


Skeptism and doubt are quickly resolved with supporting data, photographs, parameters, etc. Simple announcements just don't cut it sometimes.


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

Gatekeeper said:


> Skeptism and doubt are quickly resolved with supporting data, photographs, parameters, etc. Simple announcements just don't cut it sometimes.


roud: Starting topics like these with only your typed words as proof is almost begging to be flamed in my opinion.

I've caught and released some great fish in the past while fishing alone that I've never even told people about. It's pretty much pointless to most people without proof.


----------



## janftica (Jan 11, 2010)

baby sunkist orange or Cardina cf Propinqua real name.


















Baby sitting with one of the adults.









adults sitting on a rock. You can clearly see the long pointy nose and stripe down the rear end, and that's a male sitting in front (barely see him he's paler than the females)










This is the original picture from shrimpspot of Cardina cf Propinqua....so you can see it is the same orange shrimp, not a dyed one, and not an Orange Cherry!

These shrimps are bigger than Cherries and more like Ghost shrimps with a hump on their backs which makes them often look crooked.

SOOO hopefully this will prove that I do have a baby orange shrimp and that I am NOT blowing hot air. These adults were purchased well over 6 months ago from a local LFS who imported them, so they were adults at the time I got them. I have moved them several times and only ever had the same 6 adults. Now I have 8. There were NO other shrimps in the same tank with them at any time since I got them!

I just was soooo excited about finding 2 babies in my tank I wanted to share with my shrimp friends ( didn't need to get the skin stripped off my back though :angryfire ) All you had to say was OK lets see the pics, not imply I am a liar!

I am not a good photographer at any time and taking pics of shrimps when they don't want to co-operate is pretty hard, so give me a break!

PS I'm not a boy, I am a girl roud:


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi janftica, I just noticed your post on GTAAquaria. I was wondering if that was you based on your location.

As an FYI for anyone else reading this, I've dealt with her before, bought some shrimp off her. She imports quite a few different species of shrimp and breeds some of them, also breeds cray fish, etc. She seems to know what she's talking about based on my previous dealings with her.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

Well done!


----------



## janftica (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi Harry its Bettaforu from GTAquaria! You know me, I'm a straightshooter...if I say I have something I have it. no bs. I don't post unless I DO have something to talk about.

just not great at taking pics...

Either way I am ecstatic about the 2 babies. Im hoping the adults will do it again, but then it might be a one time fluke thing....things happen in this world we all don't understand! 

Heck I just watched a program on Monster Squid, and they have footage that was attached to a Humboldt squid with a camera on it of ARCATUTHIS (sp) Giant Squid of over 60 feet long going up to the Humboldt and feeling the camera with its HUGE!!! arms.

Ive never seen anything like it, and this particular squid was supposed to be EXTINCT!!!


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Cool! Congrats! Thanks for sharing pictures also.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Gatekeeper said:


> Amanos require full salinity within days of hatching, not brackish.
> 
> 
> Skeptism and doubt are quickly resolved with supporting data, photographs, parameters, etc. Simple announcements just don't cut it sometimes.


I bred mexican ornate wood turtles with goldfish this week. It is true because I said so...


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Very cool looking!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

over_stocked said:


> I bred mexican ornate wood turtles with goldfish this week. It is true because I said so...




Pics?


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Caton said:


> Pics?


LOL


----------



## iriskai (Jun 8, 2010)

over_stocked said:


> I bred mexican ornate wood turtles with goldfish this week. It is true because I said so...


Did they look like this?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

>





>


lol!


----------



## janftica (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow OK I get the joke...you all think I must have photoshopped or did something cause you just can't believe that strange things like this can and do happen! 

You are OBVIOUSLY not serious hobbyists at all, otherwise you would be trying to help me find some sense of reasoning behind how this could take place!

Guess I will just have to take my pics elsewhere for answers as you people don't seem to have any? ....sensible ones!

OH and my tank...water is PH 7.6 right out of the tap, I only add Stresscoat for to help with molting, I have aquasoil and silica sand and moss and java fern and driftwood in the tank....nothing else. 

I feed shirakua sticks, algae wafers, and shrimp cuisine every other day. I don't clean the tank, I only top up the water levels...no heater, and lights are on 10 hours a day, and a sponge filter and used to be HOB filter but it broke so I put in another sponge one...that's it.

That baby is a duplicate of the adults even looked at it under a magnifying glass. Has the same features, so you figure it out....I can't


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

janftica said:


> You are OBVIOUSLY not serious hobbyists at all, otherwise you would be trying to help me find some sense of reasoning behind how this could take place!



Quite the contrary, we are Serious Hobbyists, with a sense of humor! 

And there wasn't any way to help, becasue you didn't post any specs on the tank until recently... Cut us some slack eh?

Personally I think you should separate them until they reach adulthood. That way you can tell if they truly are Oranges.

Are you sure they are not hybrids of some kind?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I just don't buy them having hatched through larval stage in this tank. They were either very small babies when you got them or are another species/hybrid.


----------



## janftica (Jan 11, 2010)

Well I will just have to take them out like you suggested and see what they mature into, but then how does that prove anything? You could just say the same things...oh you purchased them like that etc.

I suppose I could try to keep them in a smaller tank and just document their growth once a week with pics! That maybe the only way to be sure that what I think I have is the real thing!

I have one small 2.5 gallon left empty so I will picture it without anything in it, then with the 2 babies in it to show there's nothing else in there and label it.
A documentary if you will.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

janftica said:


> Well I will just have to take them out like you suggested and see what they mature into, but then how does that prove anything? You could just say the same things...oh you purchased them like that etc.
> 
> I suppose I could try to keep them in a smaller tank and just document their growth once a week with pics! That maybe the only way to be sure that what I think I have is the real thing!
> 
> ...


I dont think anyone is going to label you a complete liar. And I dont think you need to make some huge documentation project out of it. But people will want a few bits of evidence. a few pictures, etc. 

Some will always be skeptical, others will believe you based on the info provided. 

Just do your best to show what you find and stand by it.

Personally, I think they are hybrids, or babies that went unnoticed somehow. HOWEVER my opinion may change based on updates and other info.

Good luck with your shrimp, and thanks for sharing your interesting findings! roud:


----------



## janftica (Jan 11, 2010)

Well I will try to keep them alive that's the 1st step...If I do happen to get the females berried again, I will try to take pics of them. I've never seen larval shrimps so don't know what to look for. Anyone taken any pics of that?

I will try to update with pics on a regular basis. I do think whatever these are they are very very slow growing shrimps.


----------



## Snikerz (Jul 8, 2009)

Gatekeeper said:


> Amanos require full salinity within days of hatching, not brackish.
> 
> 
> Skeptism and doubt are quickly resolved with supporting data, photographs, parameters, etc. Simple announcements just don't cut it sometimes.


Actually Amanos are bred in brackish water in shrimp farms in Asia :icon_bigg


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

Congrats on the News  can't wait to see more pics when they fully develop, and hope they are the species you are talking about!


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

What a horrible way to treat a person on their own thread. If you dont like it or believe it then stay off it. Simple as that. The womans obviously credible and is tying to share with a community something that could be breakthruogh and its all jokes and skepticism wiith no advice or explanation as to the possibilities of the outcome. I say good work janftica and I wish you luck in getting this to happen more often. Maybe youll be the first to do it and document it and all the rudies can buy their shrimps from you.


----------



## shrimpo (Aug 2, 2009)

janftica, what is that shrimp in the 4th picture beside( not facing) the orange baby shrimp?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

I see 2 different RCS in those pics. One adult and one juvie. Larval stage shrimp often have impaired mobility, only being able to change direction in a drift very slightly. The reason for this is they are supposed to be able to drift downstream to nutrient rich brackish swamps where they will molt several times before making their return journey. That is where these shrimp are collected. The male RCS adult in that picture looks nothing like a male Sunkist, which are equally as orange as their female counterparts. When Sunkist females are ready for mating, the can often times turn brown or black. The males do not turn color. I have been keeping these shrimp in a 20g for quite a while now and have never seen a male that was clear with red stripes, however I do have some red cherries that are somewhat orange, and hundreds of male red cherries that are clear with red horizontal stripes. Perhaps you've mixed your sunkist with red cherries somewhere along the lines, and have just mislabeled them?

That juvenile shrimp in your pictures is quite obviously to me a red cherry, the body type of sunkist shrimp is more like that of the grass shrimp. More humpy and less lithe. The red cherry males exhibit the perkiness of the juvenile on the sponge filter.

That's my opinion based on what I can see in the pictures and what you've described about your tank.


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

mordalphus said:


> I see 2 different RCS in those pics. One adult and one juvie. Larval stage shrimp often have impaired mobility, only being able to change direction in a drift very slightly. The reason for this is they are supposed to be able to drift downstream to nutrient rich brackish swamps where they will molt several times before making their return journey. That is where these shrimp are collected. The male RCS adult in that picture looks nothing like a male Sunkist, which are equally as orange as their female counterparts. When Sunkist females are ready for mating, the can often times turn brown or black. The males do not turn color. I have been keeping these shrimp in a 20g for quite a while now and have never seen a male that was clear with red stripes, however I do have some red cherries that are somewhat orange, and hundreds of male red cherries that are clear with red horizontal stripes. Perhaps you've mixed your sunkist with red cherries somewhere along the lines, and have just mislabeled them?
> 
> That juvenile shrimp in your pictures is quite obviously to me a red cherry, the body type of sunkist shrimp is more like that of the grass shrimp. More humpy and less lithe. The red cherry males exhibit the perkiness of the juvenile on the sponge filter.
> 
> That's my opinion based on what I can see in the pictures and what you've described about your tank.


I can't believe I'm getting involved in this discussion but I must agree with your judgment. That juvie and male shrimp screamed rcs when I first saw them. In my experience "sunkist", "orange bee" or whatever the heck people call them these says do not look like that male and juvie.
This is my opinion as well. I am in no way accusing you of being a liar. I just think that perhaps some rcs got mixed in there leading you to believe that your sunkist shrimp in fact successfully bred and had some babies survive. It happens very easily when you move plants from tank to tank. Heck they get in with tank water as well.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

I just snapped some pictures, the first picture is a female just beginning her mating cycle. See how she's beginning to darken and turn brown? This specific female turns nearly black when mating.

The second picture is of a male and female, the female is horizontal, the male vertical. Both very orange. Also you can see I need to clean the side of my shrimp tank.

The third picture is of an RCS juvie that is the more orange morph.

The only reason I'm 100% positive what you have aren't Sunkist shrimp, is because juvenile sunkist shrimp are not orange. The only become orange later in life. The orange morph RCS turn orange at ~2 weeks. Also they are much bigger than the breeding adults you posted. Sunkist are around 3cm at mating age.

These are, btw, wild caught caridina cf. propinqua imported from indonesia.


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

i can see what your talking about. but thats only because i'm a psychic. you didnt post the pictures. so the other "not gifted" people here are probably having problems


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

nevermind they just came up


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I think thats a more scientific explanation and done with alot more class. Thanks!


----------



## shrimpo (Aug 2, 2009)

janftica, Thank you for sharing your experience with us..i think you bought shrimp under different name: http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum/showthread.php/47453-Orange-Cherry-Shrimp


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

Those are almost certainly orange cherry's. Very nice though!

This is why pics are so important! Its the only way to get an ID


----------



## janftica (Jan 11, 2010)

Picture of one of my Sunkist orange taken this am. Sorry but this is NOT a Red Cherry shrimp...









this is the species picture taken from Shrimpspot as being Cardina cf Propinqua or Sunkist Orange.....sure looks identical to my shrimp above! Same long snout and hump on the back and the striping are identical!

This is the picture of one of the babies taken this morning....this does NOT look like a red cherry baby to me  Too Orange and I didn't photoshop the picture either. My camera makes the tank look very bright, but in actual fact the shrimp is more of a tangerine color!










Here is pic of my sunkist tank. The driftwood is a very bright orangey color and I have an orange striped rock in there too. You can see the Sunkist shrimp sitting on the sand by the rock.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

The problem is there are CLEARLY rcs in this tank. Are you really going to tell me this is not an RCS???


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

that baby is not a baby sunkist, it is rcs. A sunkist that small is entirely clear, not even a hint of color.
sorry.


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

^^ I don't think anyone can convince me that the pinkish shrimp isn't a RCS...

Also those 2 pictures of the orange shrimp are not identical. The former is an orange shrimp and the 2nd one is a male RCS. That baby shrimp picture isn't even that great. You can't tell what it is from that angle.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Based on the new info provided, I agree that the baby is not a sunkist Orange. You may have some Actual Sunkist in the tank, but you also have RCS. Most of my RCS babies are an orange or Pinkish color until they reach adulthood and turn bright red.

Also IMO Orange Cherries and Sunkist Oranges look nearly identical to me.


----------



## janftica (Jan 11, 2010)

Mordalphus: That picture you posted of your male and female the 2nd one is *IDENTICAL *to the one I just posted this am....I took a magnifier to it and IF as you say you have Sunkist Orange and that is the pics of yours....then SO do I, because mine are Identical to yours.

FYI....the pic that you all think is a RCS....that's the very same shrimp I just took a pic of this am...its NOT red. My camera makes pics look a lot brighter and reddish than they are.

here is pic of the tank...you can see the orange shrimps against the rocks...these are NOT RCS... 

I can see that no matter what, you are all set against believing me. You'd think fellow hobbyists would be happy :bounce: for someone when they find something unusual in their tanks....but you people are just so dead set against it, you are now questioning my actual adult shrimp!

These are Sunkist Orange shrimps....sorry if you don't believe that, but IF you look very closely at the species pic you will see that my shrimp is indeed the very same...right down to the length of the nose, the banding on the body, the humpyishness of the spine. 

Im done with trying to convince you. I *KNOW* what I have in my tanks, and they are NOT RCS...end of discussion.

I have 2 baby orange shrimps that no one knows what the heck they are. Lets leave it at that. :icon_idea


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Sorry, not to be rude but this guys right here:









is obviously a cherry shrimp. Because he is in the same tank as the Orange shrimp, at this point it is impossible to determine what sp. of shrimp the baby is.

Your argument has no valid support because of the RCS in the tank...

You will either have to wait til the baby grows up and have it IDed, or prove that the RCS in your tank did not have a few babies.

The problem is from the start you were convinced that is is a baby Orange, but the truth is it *may* not be.


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

Well, one thing's for sure, the babies aren't green...

Tommy


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

Not a single one of your pictures shows a shrimp that is a cardinia cf. caridina cf propinqua. You're distriibutor gets bad names, just like all the rest of em, and you believe his incorrect name as fact.

There is truely no convincing you as you post a pic of an actual propinqua from another website, then yours and say they are the same when the truth (and every single person from this thread agrees with me) is that it is clearly not. Your shrimp are not even cardinias....

The other issue is that you swore there was no RCS in the tank but then you post pics of the "sunkist shrimp" next to a RCS


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Also, it could be that some baby RCS was living in a puddle in the net or scoop you used in your tank, since you're moving all of your tanks, it's possible the RCS babies just stuck to the scoop and took a ride. The things are bulletproof. I once had 2 RCS live in a 2.5g with a marble crayfish for 2 months, and I figured them for dead since I never saw them. After the marble died, I poured out the water, redid the hardscape and filled it back up with tap water, let it sit for a day, and voila, 2 RCS just flying around the tank, through hell and back! They're still there right now!

The point is. The babies you have are not sunkist shrimp. They may be in a tank with sunkist shrimp, but they are very obviously not. You would know this if you've ever picked up sunkist shrimp from the airport. The juvies are completely clear. Adult males are orange, adult females range from orange to brown, and they are much larger than RCS at breeding age. All of this taken into account, they require brackish water to reproduce (naturally in brackish indonesian swamps). With all of these different variables, your baby shrimp is colored while small, your tank contains RCS according to your pictures, your sunkist adults are both orange (I'd say both male), and your tank is not brackish.

I can recommend some great ways to attempt breeding low-breeding larval stage shrimp, but it requires a lot of work, and is not worth the effort in my opinion, especially since you can purchase sunkist shrimp for less than a dollar a piece from indonesia, delivered to your nearest international airport.


----------



## janftica (Jan 11, 2010)

LOL OK I solved my own mystery! 

I am wrong about my Orange shrimps being propinqua...they certainly looked like them to me and I couldn't think of any other Orange shrimp! 

I went back through all of my posts and then on the web back and forth looking up people who had bought Orange Shrimps etc. Took me all day reading this stuff, but at least I now have a definitive answer to my mystery baby orange shrimplets.

Back in April I purchased some Orange shrimps, I was told they called them Sunkist Orange, but it seems these Orange can change color! 

They are actually *Malayan *shrimps, and these shrimps often change color from blue, red, brown, orange etc so that many hobbyists have nicknamed them Rainbow shrimps, these are somtimes *mistakenly *sold as Babaulti by LFS.

Yes they do have a larval stage for their babies, but the babies don't need brackish water to hatch into shrimplets. 

I answered a post on here back in April called " Help ID this shrimp! "

If you go back and read that post, you will see that I said I had found several tiny, tiny white shrimps in my tank and didn't know what they were. Someone said they would eventually color up and then I would be able to tell what they were.....well guess what?
These 2 shrimplets are the remaining survivors from April of the tiny tiny white babies!

They are Malayan and for some unknown reason the adults like being Orange or Reddish in color (hence the mistake that one was an RCS) and these 2 are their offspring!

Mystery solved!


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

I am glad you figured this all out  huzzah!


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

I hope next time you trust the advice of the majority. Or at least keep an open mind.

With that out of the way, I'm glad you have figured out what was going on in your tank! Best of wishes!


----------



## janftica (Jan 11, 2010)

Having only heard of the one type of Orange shrimp I thought maybe, just maybe they could be this type...I was wrong! 

As Confucious would have said " Don't put foot in mouth, you might get teeth kicked " :icon_redf

Well at least I do have baby Orange shrimps and they are NOT dyed! That's a plus! :thumbsup:


----------



## janftica (Jan 11, 2010)

LOL...just found 3 more orange juvies in my tank, and today a brand new orange baby hanging on the glass eating algae...nice tangerine color too. Funny thing is I haven't seen any berried females unless one is in hiding on the moss tree! 

I don't care what species this shrimp is, if it keeps giving me bright orange baby shrimps I am happier than a clam in water.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

Can't wait to see more pics


----------



## rodgej3 (Feb 10, 2012)

Hello, may I enquire what your parameters ae in your tank


----------



## Shrimpaholic (Jul 7, 2012)

LMAO! I just saw the picture of the goldturtle fish and I almost died laughing! I have Sunkist shrimp, and they do have very different bodies than Neo's. However, the pics you posted of your orange shrimp look like Neo's to me and look different than my Sunkist shrimp. Let me get back to reading the rest of this thread before I say anymore.

I just had to share I got a good chuckle out of that 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tobystanton (Jun 27, 2012)

rodgej3 said:


> Hello, may I enquire what your parameters ae in your tank


Lol why bump old threads ? The op has not been on this site for over a year.


----------



## Shrimpaholic (Jul 7, 2012)

tobystanton said:


> Lol why bump old threads ? The op has not been on this site for over a year.


Why? I happened to be searching the forums on Sunkist Shrimp, and started reading this one on my phone and didn't notice the dates...

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk 2


----------

